# FYI: Polyurethane motor mount insert for $13



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13*









Look at a Neuspeed, ECS, etc torque insert and you'll see that it has the part number 15.1106 stamped on it. It's an energy suspension part number which you can purchase from them or one of their distributors directly. 
http://www.suspension.com/volks.htm $13 +shipping. 
Part number for the corresponding OEM stretch bolt which should be replaced: *N 105 580 01* = $2.75 retail from a dealer.
Hope this helps. (I have a Neuspeed, the above pictured is VF from my VF mount kit . . . . they're all the same mount)
Dave 

Update: You can special order it at Autozone. http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...-Motor-Mount-Performance?itemIdentifier=28627


----------



## RobsS4 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (crew219)*

damn. seems a bit cheap eh? 
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/store/product.php?productid=16725&cat=503&page=1


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (RobsS4)*

Its very cheap. Thats why he's helping everyone out by showing where to get it for a great price.
Good find. Too bad I got the Neuspeed awhile ago.


----------



## 5N4K3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (crew219)*

GREAT find, i wanted to get one but 40 dollars for some plastic????
i want more of these finds man


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (5N4K3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5N4K3* »_GREAT find, i wanted to get one but 40 dollars for some plastic????
i want more of these finds man

Im sure many of us got jacked for this. I know i did. Thanks crew for looking out. So many shady people out there. I know times are hard but dam.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

everyone did.
i cant say that i dont like my ecs one though.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_everyone did.
i cant say that i dont like my ecs one though.

Yeah I don't regret paying $40 back in the day . . . was a worthwhile mod at that price . . . it's a must at this price








Dave


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, it use to be a "do it if you want mod"
now its, WHY NOT?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_yeah, it use to be a "do it if you want mod"
now its, WHY NOT?

Well I'm interested to see if places that carry energy (like autozone, kragen, advance auto, pep boys) could special order it, thereby bypassing shipping fees. It is very conceivable that this could be had for $15 + tax with the OEM bolt.
Dave


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*

wow no one knew about this, I've been ordering these from energy for like 6 months now.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Seriously... someone buy $50 worth and hand em out as christmas gifts to the tex


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

the 'tex deserves nothing such


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (crew219)*

Thanks for the gem of info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...possibly a dumb question...
does the insert or stretch-bolt come with washer? 
or we gotta hit up the local hardware store?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hit up the dealership.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_hit up the dealership.

is the washer the same as OEM ?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oem doesnt have a washer.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

Who doesn't have one of these?


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

what are the specs on the washer?
ADD: Its not a case of BSH/Neuspeed?ECS "screwing" people. some parts are high margin and some aren't. PLus the market sort of dictates price. I look at it this way, If I had known about this part, was a business and thought to resell it.....knowing its like 16$ worth of parts....but ALL my competitors were selling it for 40, and the public was willing to pay 40, why not sell it for 40? Now if it is 16$ in parts selling for like 80...thats a diff story. I know Phil (BSH) personally, he is not out to screw anyone. 


_Modified by KingofCancer at 10:58 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*

wow nice work there finding this. I am also too late but at least now people will not get bent over for a piece of plastic. Now I wish they made the trans insert....


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

their site go down? aw, just when i was gunna order one. . . 

i bet all the companies that sell the inserts for $45+ took down the site. . . </conspiracy>


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DROID_behavior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DROID_behavior* »_their site go down? aw, just when i was gunna order one. . . 

i bet all the companies that sell the inserts for $45+ took down the site. . . </conspiracy> 

Weird, the link worked fine for me. This is their order info if you wanted to order it now . . . 
(800) 291-5340 Orders Only. 8:00 A.M. - 5:00 P.M.(PST) Monday - Friday. 
Dave


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (crew219)*

Can anyone confirm if this will work on an Audi A3? ECS and Neuspeed have different part numbers for the Audi that the VW but in my mind they would be the same. 
The guy I talked with at http://www.suspension.com didn't know if it would work or not. 
Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (KCMTNBIKER)*

wooo!!! just placed my order...

the guy was super nice.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit.... woooooo also got my stretch bolt put on hold... last one in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by DROID_behavior at 4:00 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_Can anyone confirm if this will work on an Audi A3? ECS and Neuspeed have different part numbers for the Audi that the VW but in my mind they would be the same. 
The guy I talked with at http://www.suspension.com didn't know if it would work or not. 
Anyone know? Thanks

Same bushing, it'll work provided it is a 06-08.
Dave


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Same bushing, it'll work provided it is a 06-08.
Dave

Next question then, where do you get the washer? I know the dealership has the bolt but what about the washer?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
Next question then, where do you get the washer? I know the dealership has the bolt but what about the washer?

The washer is part of the insert kit. 
Buy the kit and buy the bolt . . . that's all you need.
Dave


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
The washer is part of the insert kit. 
Buy the kit and buy the bolt . . . that's all you need.
Dave

When I called today, they guy I spoke with said there was no washer. He actually said, "you use your OEM one", but there is no OEM washer to use. He said all that was included was the insert...no bolt, no washer. Maybe I am looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

washers cost about 40 cents at a hardware store


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
When I called today, they guy I spoke with said there was no washer. He actually said, "you use your OEM one", but there is no OEM washer to use. He said all that was included was the insert...no bolt, no washer. Maybe I am looking at the wrong thing?

Did he have the unit in his hand? My friend ordered one using that part number and it came pretty much packed as the one above.
Dave


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*

Man, wish I had known, I just had my ECS one installed today. I didnt realize that it worked with the OEM, I thought it replaced it. It took the guy 10 mins to install it. I dont feel any vibrations, actually my steering wheel feels tighter now. I think my OEM one was getting alittle worn so the insert made things feel better.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

damn great info!
putting order in on monday, thanks!


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

Good find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*

Damn how did I not see this a week ago. Just pulled the trigger on a BSH one. 
eh...they gave me a good deal, and they do good work there. I guess I'm just stimulating the economy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (nosrednug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nosrednug* »_Damn how did I not see this a week ago. Just pulled the trigger on a BSH one. 
eh...they gave me a good deal, and they do good work there. I guess I'm just stimulating the economy.









Also know that your BSH mount uses a higher durometer poly (88a vs 70a) and will be eligible for a discount on our soon to be released billet pendulum mounts. This discount will only be available to customers with our insert as it is part of our overall program. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (crew219)*

Placed an order this morning. This will be the first mod to my A3.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_Placed an order this morning. This will be the first mod to my A3.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice find.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (aeproberts21)*

Ordered it Monday, it arrived today. Includes washer too!


----------



## 98QuicksilverII (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yowzaa)*

Stupid Question:
Can this be used on both DSG and Manual transmission, GTIs?


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (KCMTNBIKER)*

This part number: B15.1105.G is listed a little below the one that is the subject of this thread. It is described as:
_Energy Suspension
V.W. BEETLE , 
Golf & Jetta 
Audi TT
4 cyl., 1.8L & 2.0L,
motor mount, 
except diesel 
2 piece set
Lower torque position only
Manual transmission only
Commonly called the 
Dogbone mount.
This set does not include 
the round bushings_
And lists for $16.
Two questions:
1. Does anyone have pictures of where these are on the car?
2. Will both of these work on an 08 Passat 2.0t MT?
The engine feels like it is mounted with rubber bands. I'm hoping to correct that.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (Sandman333)*

Manual ONLY!?







When







will







I







learn







to







read


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (98QuicksilverII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98QuicksilverII* »_Stupid Question:
Can this be used on both DSG and Manual transmission, GTIs?

It can be used on both.
Dave


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

just got mine.









in what order are they inserted? 
torque insert -> small washer -> big washer -> stretch bolt?

also, how tight do i tighten the new stretch bolt? tq


_Modified by DROID_behavior at 9:30 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DROID_behavior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DROID_behavior* »_

in what order are they inserted? 
torque insert -> small washer -> big washer -> stretch bolt?

Correct

_Quote, originally posted by *DROID_behavior* »_
also, how tight do i tighten the new stretch bolt? tq

74 ft/lbs according to neuspeed's instructions.
Dave


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
It can be used on both.
Dave









kinda suspected that. thanks for the knowledge dave. 
might as well throw it on there since I paid such$$ for it








once i get it on i'll report on the effect this has on dsg


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


----------



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*

I mean this thing looks like it a for sure buy, but how much of a differece does it really make? Can you really feel it?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (QwkMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QwkMK5* »_I mean this thing looks like it a for sure buy, but how much of a differece does it really make? Can you really feel it?

No matter who's version of this item you buy you will feel the difference. It doesn't eliminate wheel hop but it does greatly reduce it. It also allows a bit cleaner shift on a manual car, in my opinion.


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*

so i tried to install this today and i couldn't get the bolt off for the life of me.... i guess i have to wait till sunday to use my boss' air tools. :-\























edit: yes i used liquid wrench


_Modified by DROID_behavior at 7:39 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DROID_behavior)*

3' rigid pipe inserted over the handle of your wrench. it's usually enough leverage to break any bolt loose.


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yowzaa)*

yeah. we did it a kinda ghetto way... we dident have the ratchet that fit the 21mm bit so i had to clamp the grips down on a extender,


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yowzaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yowzaa* »_3' rigid pipe inserted over the handle of your wrench. it's usually enough leverage to break any bolt loose.

not the axle bolt








for that i used my floor jack handle


----------



## n2ojetta_18t (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

07 passat tip tronic??? 2.0T? use to have one of these on my MK3 worked GOOOOD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (n2ojetta_18t)*

Bump


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (Sandman333)*

Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?????


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandman333* »_This part number: B15.1105.G is listed a little below the one that is the subject of this thread. It is described as:
_Energy Suspension
V.W. BEETLE , 
Golf & Jetta 
Audi TT
4 cyl., 1.8L & 2.0L,
motor mount, 
except diesel 
2 piece set
Lower torque position only
Manual transmission only
Commonly called the 
Dogbone mount.
This set does not include 
the round bushings_
And lists for $16.
Two questions:
1. Does anyone have pictures of where these are on the car?
2. Will both of these work on an 08 Passat 2.0t MT?
The engine feels like it is mounted with rubber bands. I'm hoping to correct that.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (Sandman333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandman333* »_Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?????

That part number he listed is for a MKIV not a MKV. It clearly states 98-06 in the description. 
The part numbers I provided are all correct for the MKV.
Dave


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (crew219)*

Ok, thanks. I guess I was just looking at 2006, thinking the new model as that was the first year for the B6. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dave's the man! WIll place my order on Monday!


----------



## lancGTI (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofCancer* »_what are the specs on the washer?
ADD: Its not a case of BSH/Neuspeed/ECS "screwing" people. some parts are high margin and some aren't. PLus the market sort of dictates price. I look at it this way, If I had known about this part, was a business and thought to resell it.....knowing its like 16$ worth of parts....but ALL my competitors were selling it for 40, and the public was willing to pay 40, why not sell it for 40? Now if it is 16$ in parts selling for like 80...thats a diff story. I know Phil (BSH) personally, he is not out to screw anyone. 

_Modified by KingofCancer at 10:58 AM 10-31-2008_

Well, why not sell it for less than your competitors? Bring the market price down. Either the competitiors meet your price, or they may lose business.
Chances are the companies selling these inserts are also buying them in bulk, further lowering cost to them & increasing their profits.
I'll be getting one of these inserts now, CREW's way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by lancGTI at 6:52 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Correct
*74 ft/lbs * according to neuspeed's instructions.
Dave

 
+90 degrees


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Also know that your BSH mount uses a higher durometer poly (88a vs 70a) and will be eligible for a discount on our soon to be released billet pendulum mounts. This discount will only be available to customers with our insert as it is part of our overall program. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I understand the BSH mount fits the 3.2 also, will the soon release "billet pendulum mounts" fit the 3.2 as well?
Thanks


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (saulz)*

This thing works great. Car feels more solid through the gears. Best mod evar (for $20)!


----------



## Siggy1.8T (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (yowzaa)*

Mine shipped from CA on a Friday and arrived in NJ in 2 business days! $18 shipped is an absolute steal. anybody near marlton want to let me borrow some jack stands?
i will post up my opinions on the somewhat questionable gains this has on the DSG once i get it on.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Siggy1.8T)*

Nice!


----------



## JDM2DTM (May 14, 2008)

So it does come with the bolt and washers or no?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_
I understand the BSH mount fits the 3.2 also, will the soon release "billet pendulum mounts" fit the 3.2 as well?
Thanks

Yes it will. On all the pre 09 cars these parts are the same.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Does anyone know what the durometer rating on this bushing is? It's energy suspension right? I couldn't find that info on their site...


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (KCMTNBIKER)*

i posted a question in the pwrhaus thred about the diffrence between this $13 piece and the $30 one they sell but it got erased. any one knwo the difference?


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: FYI: Polyurethane motor mount torque insert for $13 (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_i posted a question in the pwrhaus thred about the diffrence between this $13 piece and the $30 one they sell but it got erased. any one knwo the difference?

I would assume it got erased because they are either the same part are very similar, and if this got spread around too much they would not sell many for $30


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

Bueller?

_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_Does anyone know what the durometer rating on this bushing is? It's energy suspension right? I couldn't find that info on their site...


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

Hopefully someone can answer


----------



## Siggy1.8T (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Couch Gentleman)*

Garnet VW actually threw this on for me today along with my p-flo. 
My opinions on the DSG: very slight increase in pedal vibration when car is easing into first at stop and go - but did not cause any audible vibration. it does feel tighter all around. for $18 shipped i would recommend it. you can feel it doing it's job. just dont expect it to be some miracle part.



_Modified by Siggy1.8T at 10:20 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Durometer of poly mount*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Also know that your BSH mount uses a higher durometer poly (88a vs 70a) and will be eligible for a discount on our soon to be released billet pendulum mounts. This discount will only be available to customers with our insert as it is part of our overall program. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not sure of Phil's info source but he seems to think it's 70a.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (yowzaa)*

are these guys reliable? i'm not very comfortable giving my CC data over the phone or email and they dont accept paypal


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

davidraeside said:


> Does anyone know what the durometer rating on this bushing is? It's energy suspension right? I couldn't find that info on their site...


I emailed them before I placed my order and they said it's 85A durometer. Still good for me in my opinion. I received it and tried to put it in yesterday and I couldn't get it on for the life of me. i even used a jack to "press" it in and it went in but the two strings of the mount didn't line up and I know it doesn't go in the other way. I'll try it again this weekend and see if I can get the sucker in.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MasterNele03 said:


> I emailed them before I placed my order and they said it's 85A durometer. Still good for me in my opinion. I received it and tried to put it in yesterday and I couldn't get it on for the life of me. i even used a jack to "press" it in and it went in but the two strings of the mount didn't line up and I know it doesn't go in the other way. I'll try it again this weekend and see if I can get the sucker in.


You have a TSI. The TSI uses a different bushing.

Dave


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Ahh I thought i read they were the same mount insert for the early TSI like 09+ I must have read wrong thanks for clarifying.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Bump, you can pick it up from Autozone now. Special order to store.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...-Motor-Mount-Performance?itemIdentifier=28627

Dave


----------

